# Jennettes Pier



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Posted on open forum as well,because this isn't just about a pier report for NC.. It is actually about thinking outside the box...

Fishing Saturday on an NC pier,saw a 62lb cobia caught... That was not the "first" I'm talking about...

Bait was kind of scarce,so this guy decides he's going to "go against the grain" a bit... A small ray was caught,he inserted two hooks in it,left the other to dangle as a stinger hook,then put it on a pinrig!! Big cobia comes,passes up SEVERAL nice bluefish and sucks down that ray like a vacuum cleaner!! 

Always knew cobia liked rays,but never had the kahunas to put one out for a bait.. His first big fish EVER on a pinrig,gotta give Chandler props on that one..... 

If I can get the pics up will do so later...


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

LOL, but he could get a blue anytime, there was only one ray! thanks for sharing ken.
js


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

From their facebook...


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice fish! That is what I was looking for and did not find. Good work.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

holy moly


----------



## dchfm123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow, that's a fat sucker right there. I'm jealous.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

WOW!!!! One hell of a fish!!!


----------



## Steve_VA (Jun 16, 2013)

wow that will fill a freezer for quite a while


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

What hook size and type of hook are you fellas using on these Stingray baits?

Are you fellas fishing these Rays deep or are they flapping frantically right on the surface 

Loner stated that the Cobes down in his neighborhood were spitting out baby Stingrays after they were decked (Tastes just like a Scallop)

What is the maximum recommended size for a pin rigged Stingray?


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Garboman said:


> What hook size and type of hook are you fellas using on these Stingray baits?
> 
> Are you fellas fishing these Rays deep or are they flapping frantically right on the surface
> 
> ...


sorry kenny,i'll jump on this one.garbo,he put it on a pretty standard pin rig w/meat hook and stingers,he started fishing it on top to make sure it would work and then about usual 3' down maybe,tell the truth i forgot the dang thing was even on the rig after about an hour,the size was absolutly perfect,probably 10-12" flap end to end,cownose,just small enuf not to pop the pin but i would imagine if you up yer wire size and made them a bit longer you could get away with a larger bait.as stated by DD,this was a first for Chandler and he has only been pinning for this season,just to have the cajones to run the thing and not think everybody was hazing him as the newbie was great,.must have been cherry popping day on saturday as all us old gaurd had to watch not only this first fish ,but cory from V.B. got his first biggun also,tho with much more conventional bait


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

I think it was racist, that cobia denied some poor downtrodden king mackerel the last stingray!
js


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

So the pierhouse took a better pic than I did...  

Ya ain't got a pic of Cory up here,so here it is...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Question is, next day, how many people running rays ?


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Now that the cats outta the bag.............


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> Question is, next day, how many people running rays ?


 Not a ray to be found the next day....


----------



## NC-Travis (May 18, 2013)

Well now that the Jennettes secret is out. The ray was about the size of the bottom of a 5 gallon bucket and the rig was a 90 lb 7 strand rig that if you were Fishin a 2 lb blue your second stinger would have been dangling. At first it flapped around on the surface but after it got use to the hooks in his back it swam perfect circles about 1-3 ft down. It swam perfect!!


----------



## Gobbler66 (Oct 17, 2011)

Umm....That sounds like a skate. I never seen a small ray at Jennettes. Time to drop the bottom rig on the end and pull something up.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I have never caught a ten inch Cow nosed Ray

How do you catch them that small, please reveal techniques and strategy to get minute sized rays?

Anyone can catch a fifty pound Cow nose, let us in on the secrets to get these dinner plate special sized ones


----------



## NC-Travis (May 18, 2013)

Three eyed shrimp


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

A river rig


----------

